# "No PC for you".... iMac Pro it is!



## benmrx (Feb 22, 2019)

OK, to anyone that's seen my posts recently you might know that I've been eyeing a new computer for quite some time. I spent a couple months going down the PC rabbit hole. Either building my own, or going with a custom built option. In the end....., I stuck with Apple. I came to that decision based on a number of factors. Most notably the fact that my 'day job' is as a sound designer/mixer for audio post with a sprinkling of custom composition work. We're all apple/PTHDX, etc., fairly deep into the apple eco-system and I wanted to get my home rig as close to a 'mirrored setup' as I could with our studios at work. Combine that with the fact that I've literally NEVER owned a PC, so I would be started from absolute scratch in that world.

Anyhoo, the iMac Pro finally arrived last night (it took a month). Came with Mojave installed (which I knew would be the case). I got the 10 core model with 64GB of ram. Later on I'll go into this more, but it's worth noting that by being patient, and ordering this machine IN PERSON at the Apple store I was able to get a nice discount. Basically I got the extra ram for free (or the upgrade to 10 cores free, depends on how you look at it)..., it was a discount of around $800 once all was said and done. Just goes to show it pays to ask questions.

My plan with this machine is to treat it like a blank slate. No migration, etc. Started installing various applications last night. It will probably take a week (at least) to get everything worked out. This computer will (for the most part) replace a 2009 MacPro and 2008 MacPro (used as a VEP slave). I might keep the 2009 machine and use it as a Pro Tools rig, but we'll see.

Speaking of PT, my current home license is for PTHD 12.7, which is absolutely NOT 'qualified by Avid' to run on Mojave. However, I figured it was worth a shot. After a few little quirks I was able to get it working. The main issue I ran into was that it refused to 'switch playback engines' so I could use my Audient ID22 interface. The ID22 would show up as available, and the I/O would show up in the Pro Tools 'I/O setup' dialog, however it would not show up in the actual I/O of the edit or mix windows. The only way I could get it going was to set up an 'aggregate device'. Once I did that, everything worked!! Still quite a bit of testing to do though. FWIW, I do plan on getting up to date with PT in the next few months, but that's a $1K purchase, and I'm holding off on that until PT is 'officially' Mojave ready. Then I'll let the plan lapse again for a couple years...lol.

I downloaded Cubase Pro 9.5, but fell asleep before it finished so I'll install that later tonight. Really stoked to see what kind of template I can put together on this machine. I plan on building a VEPro template and a template that is Cubase only and see how it behaves. FWIW, my main libraries are the usual suspects. Spitfire orchestra (not the new studio version, but the airy wet one...lol), Orchestral Tools, Cinesamples, Heavyocity, Output, etc. etc..., you all know the drill.

Next up is Keyboard Maestro, and getting all my commands switched over. After that it's on to installing Unity, WWise and Visual Studio for game audio work.

I'm stoked to say the least. The last time I bought a brand new computer for _myself_ was a G4 laptop close to 20 years ago. Ever since then I've always bought used. Of all people my wife talked me into this purchase. I did just turn 40. Mid life crisis? Does it matter? Nah! Plus.., as the kids say 'YOLO'.

P.S...., I'm stoked to _finally_ be in a position to put out more videos. So expect to see an influx of tutorials and nerding out!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 22, 2019)

benmrx said:


> OK, to anyone that's seen my posts recently you might know that I've been eyeing a new computer for quite some time. I spent a couple months going down the PC rabbit hole. Either building my own, or going with a custom built option. In the end....., I stuck with Apple. I came to that decision based on a number of factors. Most notably the fact that my 'day job' is as a sound designer/mixer for audio post with a sprinkling of custom composition work. We're all apple/PTHDX, etc., fairly deep into the apple eco-system and I wanted to get my home rig as close to a 'mirrored setup' as I could with our studios at work. Combine that with the fact that I've literally NEVER owned a PC, so I would be started from absolute scratch in that world.
> 
> Anyhoo, the iMac Pro finally arrived last night (it took a month). Came with Mojave installed (which I knew would be the case). I got the 10 core model with 64GB of ram. Later on I'll go into this more, but it's worth noting that by being patient, and ordering this machine IN PERSON at the Apple store I was able to get a nice discount. Basically I got the extra ram for free (or the upgrade to 10 cores free, depends on how you look at it)..., it was a discount of around $800 once all was said and done. Just goes to show it pays to ask questions.
> 
> ...



Congrats! Especially on getting a discount in person … I’ve never heard of such a thing with Apple, but the next time (if ever) that I need a new system from them, I’ll have to keep that in mind.

Hopefully you’ll love your iMac Pro as much as I love mine. (Yours sounds similar to mine except that I went straight to 128GB RAM … and without the discount you speak of, so ... _ouch_ went my piggy bank.)

Finally, I think I had better congratulate you even more on somehow finding a woman that would support such an extravagant studio purchase, let alone talk you into it. (I can only assume you didn’t build your wife ala “Weird Science”, right?) In my case, I believe the only reason I was able to get away with making such a studio investment was because my wife is ... well, she ain’t, as in there is no such person. (One of the few benefits of bachelorhood is no need for monetary negotiations, except occasionally with myself of course.)


----------



## benmrx (Feb 22, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Congrats! Especially on getting a discount in person … I’ve never heard of such a thing with Apple, but the next time (if ever) that I need a new system from them, I’ll have to keep that in mind.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll love your iMac Pro as much as I love mine. (Yours sounds similar to mine except that I went straight to 128GB RAM … and without the discount you speak of, so ... _ouch_ went my piggy bank.)
> 
> Finally, I think I had better congratulate you even more on somehow finding a woman that would support such an extravagant studio purchase, let alone talk you into it. (I can only assume you didn’t build your wife ala “Weird Science”, right?) In my case, I believe the only reason I was able to get away with making such a studio investment was because my wife is ... well, she ain’t, as in there is no such person. (One of the few benefits of bachelorhood is no need for monetary negotiations, except occasionally with myself of course.)


Nice! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous of your ram.lol. I just had to cap off the purchase 'somewhere'. I was able to do two of the major 'upgrades' so I went with the 64GB + 10 core option. I also got it pre-installed with FCPX and got the Apple Care as well.

Yeah....., what can I say..., I'm a damn lucky guy in the wife department. Our 18th anniversary is about 3 weeks away...., and yes.., I'm 40. Got married young and managed to make it through our 20's. She has always been my biggest supporter. Through my ventures as a studio owner/producer (running a 2" 24 track tape machine, Neotek Console, etc.) to 'rebranding' myself as a post audio engineer and composer. Quite honestly I would never have been able to make this purchase without her regardless of any financial situations.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 23, 2019)

Congrats on the new purchase and more importantly the 18th anniversary! Sounds like you got a real gem there.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 25, 2019)

FWIW, to anyone looking to save a few bucks on their Apple purchase you should look into their 'business account'. I believe that once you go over spending $5k/year with Apple you become eligible. Certainly worth asking some questions at least. It did involve jumping through a few extra hoops, but the discount was worth it. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/anybody-using-the-new-mac-mini.78228/#post-4358168


----------

